# Hornet



## johan (28/3/15)

Sporting a Hornet on me Reo, courtecy of one of our local youtube heroes; @Philip Dunkley. Currently coiled and wicked by mentioned (micro coil + cotton wick). The deck looks very similar to the ver.1 V.A Cyclone and at this stage doubt that it will accommodate my favorite 0.9 x 0.1 ribbon Kanthal with Ekowool. First impression is that it does indeed produce adequate flavor but .... will give it a couple of days to see if it can stand up to the RM2.



​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (7/4/15)

Never thought I would be able to get my favorite coil & wick setup in the Hornet due to the limited space. Just persevered (including a lot of swearing) under some 1700 Lux lighting and a serious magnifying lamp, and low and behold no shorting like my first effort. Now I can really compare the flavor production vs. the RM2.

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (17/4/15)

After a couple of weeks playing with the two different RDAs, my personal viewpoint/s. First I want to thank @Philip Dunkley for the Hornet and @Rob Fisher for the LP RM2.

*Conclusion*: Hornet vs RM2 Bottom Fed RDAs. Both are IMO geared towards mouth-to-lung vape style, as well as single coil builds, (however with a customized extra air hole, both can accommodate dual coil builds).

Various coils and wicking materials were used on a customized LP Reo to compare the two:

26G Kanthal // 2.5mm ID // Rayon wick
28G Kanthal // 1.5mm ID // Rayon wick
0.1 x 0.9mm Kanthal // Spaced or Ugly Coil // 3mm ReadyXwick Ceramic
0.1 x 0.9mm Kanthal // Spaced or Ugly Coil // 3mm authentic Ekowool


*Build quality*; Hornet: 9/10 // RM2: 8/10
*Ease of coiling*; Hornet: 6/10 // RM2: 10/10 (RM2's ceramic deck stays a winner).
*Drainage*: Hornet; 10/10 // RM2: 8/10 (Hornet's drainage capability equals the Nuppin).
*Heat dissipation*; Hornet: 5/10 // RM2: 8/10 (Hornet can't keep up with chain vaping)
*Voltage drop; Hornet*: 10/10 // RM2: 7/10

*Vapor production*; Hornet: 8/10 // RM2: 6/10 (due to Hornet's slightly bigger air hole).
*Flavor production*; Hornet: 7/10 // RM2: 9/10

Both these units are of good manufacturing quality, but the Hornet might outlast the RM2 due to a simple effective structure. The Hornet scored higher on the voltage drop scale compared to the RM2, due to the latter's extra internal current path connection. In summary; although the overall average scores are differentiated by less than 0.2, the RM2 is the outright winner for me, mainly due to its unequaled flavor production and ease of coil build.

PS: this is purely my personal viewpoint/s and by no means an experienced hardware 'ripoff' review.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Morne (17/4/15)

Very nice review!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/4/15)

Great review and comparison @johan 
Very interesting read.
Thanks for this!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (17/4/15)

This is an awesome read - very detailed and very informative.

Thank you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/15)

@johan have you ever tried the Cyclone?


----------



## johan (17/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> @johan have you ever tried the Cyclone?



Remember the "fake" ones that we received on the 1'st group buy (organized by ..... 7-up I think)? I got so upset when the cap couldn't get off or on, and immediately discard it as a k#k thing before even vaping on it. Never tried the real thing though.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/15)

johan said:


> Remember the "fake" ones that we received on the 1'st group buy (organized by ..... 7-up I think)? I got so upset when the cap couldn't get off or on, and immediately discard it as a k#k thing before even vaping on it. Never tried the real thing though.



I remember...  We need you to test one then... it's the best of both words... a combo of the Hornet and RM2! It's a chicken dinner!


----------



## johan (17/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I remember...  We need you to test one then... it's the best of both words... a combo of the Hornet and RM2! It's a chicken dinner!



Maybe I should, if only I can get the still bitter taste out of my mouth .


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/15)

johan said:


> Maybe I should, if only I can get the still bitter taste out of my mouth .



When you taste the flavour the bitter taste will be gone! I pretty much vape on a Cyclone 99,9999% of my life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (17/4/15)

Any new flavor I try in my RM2 first problem is after that I struggle to find the same flavor in any of my other BF attys the cyclops is a very close second still figuring it out but dual coils do produce more flavour but hectic on battery life

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

